# On the Fidelio!



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

Dropped off in Munich on 18 June 2010.

Estimated departure from Bremerhaven on 30 Jun 2010.

Estimated arrival in Newark on 14 Jul 2010.

Hopefully a quick processing and delivery to Irv in Barrinton and then I'll figure out how to get it back to Houston.


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

Tracking information in case anyone else will be on the same ship.


```
Port  	Country  	Arrival  	Departure
 
BREMERHAVEN 	GERMANY 	29/06/2010 	30/06/2010
GOTHENBURG 	SWEDEN 	02/07/2010 	02/07/2010
ZEEBRUGGE 	BELGIUM 	04/07/2010 	04/07/2010
SOUTHAMPTON 	UK 	        05/07/2010 	05/07/2010
HALIFAX, NS 	CANADA 	12/07/2010 	12/07/2010
NEW YORK, NY 	U.S.A. 	14/07/2010 	14/07/2010
BRUNSWICK, GA 	U.S.A. 	19/07/2010 	19/07/2010
CHARLESTON,SC 	U.S.A. 	20/07/2010 	20/07/2010
```
http://aprs.fi/info/266261000

http://aprs.fi/?call=FIDELIO&mt=m&z=11&timerange=3600


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

I think I'm starting obsess more about re-delivery than I was about the original ED!

http://www.portgdansk.pl/events/fidelio



> On 28 October this year [2007], Gdansk saw the arrival of the latest vessel newly acquired by the shipping carrier Wallenius Wilhelmsen Logistics on her maiden voyage from Japan to Europe. As of April this year, Mv "Fidelio" is operating regular services to the Port of Gdansk. At the Oliwskie Quay, she discharged a shipment of 923 Toyota cars and took on board heavy lifts of the cement works equipment in Ro/Ro technology using shipowner's roll-on roll-off units. This has been the shipping company's fourteenth call since the service was launched. The handling operations were performed by Port of Gdansk Cargo Logistics Ltd.
> 
> Mv "Fidelio" is the WWL's latest acquisition and was christened in Yokohama on 20 September 2007. The second vessel in a series of five car carriers of the newest generation, she has a carrying capacity of 8,000 units and was built to the orders of Wallenius Wilhelmsen Logistics at the Korean Daewoo Shipyard and Marine Engineering. The first vessel was put to operation in May this year and the other carriers will strengthen the company's fleet in February, August and October 2008. Mv. "Fidelio" has been equipped with state-of-the-art environment protection technologies in terms of safety matters, radiolocation equipment and a wide range of devices reducing negative environmental impact of the vessels. The carrier boasts, among other things, the latest "Pure Ballast" system approved by IMO.







































The Fidelio***8217;s second officer even had a blog for a while!

http://craigeasonatsea.wordpress.com/


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm very glad you started this post. My car looks forward to being on the same ship. I wonder how dirty the car will be from sitting out in the sun for three weeks - dropped off on 6/2 in Sindelfingen. Finally got news of being on this boat.


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

paul.r said:


> Dropped off in Munich on 18 June 2010.
> 
> Estimated departure from Bremerhaven on 30 Jun 2010.
> 
> ...


I'm on the Fidelio too. Dropped off in Munich late on June 18th -- I'm sure I saw your car in the parking lot. Mine gets dropped off in Brunswick, GA on the 19th. Hopefully we won't experience the same difficulties/delays discussed in the west coast redelivery threads.


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

She arrived in port today (on the right).


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, I was hoping my car would make it to the same boat. It looks very unlikely now. I dropped off the car in Zurich on 24th June. The next vessel (Boheme) sails on 8th July, arriving in NJ on 21st July. I suppose around 30th July is the earliest pick up date if Customer and repair go fast.

Interestingly, my last ED was on Boheme as well.


----------



## chrisonian (Jun 28, 2010)

Mine is also on this ship! I dropped it off in Amsterdam last Monday (June 21)

From: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisonian/collections/72157624363705450/

- Chris -


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

chrisonian said:


> Mine is also on this ship! I dropped it off in Amsterdam last Monday (June 21)
> 
> From: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisonian/collections/72157624363705450/
> 
> - Chris -


Great photo!


----------



## jd335 (Aug 6, 2007)

My E90 M3 is also on the ship. Dropped it in Antwerp on June 18 and heading to Brunswick , GA. Waiting for it to be delivered in Houston.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Where do we get an update on arrival in NY/NJ? Someone on the other forum said Jul 16. At 21 mph, will it ever arrive? I want my car!


----------



## chrisonian (Jun 28, 2010)

The Fidelio is scheduled to arrive in Halifax on the 12th, and in New York on the 14th (Wednesday). You can check by going here:
http://www.2wglobal.com/www/wep/
Click Track & Trace: All Users at the bottom right, and then enter your VIN into the box on the far right.

Hope that helps!

- Chris -


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Chris - had that link before, but for some reason when I click the "all users" it takes me to an ATT login screen and is blank. I tried this from different computers/IP's and I can't get to the tracking site still.

I'm glad it will be in NY on time, but it sure doesn't appear to be moving very fast on the water.

EDIT: can get the link on Explorer now, but not Chrome.


----------



## chrisonian (Jun 28, 2010)

Right - I have the same problem with Safari in OS X. However, it seems to work with Firefox on my Win7 machine. I called Wallenius Wilhelmsen Logistics about a week ago, and they know of this problem, and suggest internet explorer :loco: 

- Chris -


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

ETA in New York was 0500 today, but no updates yet that I can find. Tracking info has been a little delayed since it left Southampton.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Verified that the car was dropped in NY. Contacted CA for redelivery and was told two weeks. Anybody know how to track it from the port?


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

Has anyone received word of the status of their vehicle?


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

paul.r said:


> Has anyone received word of the status of their vehicle?


My CA told me my car is in Customs in Brunswick, GA. Disembarked on Monday. No clue how long it will take to clear Customs. The waiting game continues...


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

Checked BMWUSA.com this morning, and according to the site, my M3 is at the preparation center! Hopefully I'll get an update shortly and will have my car back by the first week of August.


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

paul.r said:


> Checked BMWUSA.com this morning, and according to the site, my M3 is at the preparation center! Hopefully I'll get an update shortly and will have my car back by the first week of August.


Website tells me the same thing. Does that mean it's cleared Customs already? That would be a quick turnaround.


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

That's my assumption. My CA says that he will be notified when it is released to trucking. From what I read, unless there was significant damage in transit, the VPC usually gets the car out within three days. So I'm hoping to hear something from my CA by Monday or so.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Twiddling my thumbs. What is taking forever? No more ED - this wait is ridiculous. At least if we could track the car after it arrives at port, I wouldn't be so anxious. My wheels will get here before my car does and those just shipped on Monday.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Have any cars from this ship been released?


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

Unfortunately, no word yet from my CA, and the status remains the same on bmwusa.com


----------



## MasonGirl10 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi all. This board really helped me put my ED together. Thanks alot guys!!

I just called BMWNA this morning and apparently, my baby's already on truck heading my way. So excited!


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

What number did you call?


----------



## MasonGirl10 (Apr 30, 2010)

800-932-0831


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks! Mine was released to trucking with an ETA to the dealership on Friday (30th).


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

BMWNA couldn't give me status once it left Germany???

Nonetheless, CA called me back today and said it was cleared from customs and released to transport. We are hoping for Mon, but next Fri at the latest...


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

paul.r said:


> Thanks! Mine was released to trucking with an ETA to the dealership on Friday (30th).


Hey Paul, at which port was your car -- NY/NJ or Brunswick? Mine's at Brunswick and, as of this morning, still is tied up in Customs. It's been 10 days, which seems ridiculous, but based on the threads here it appears that the west coast port is even slower, so it could be worse.


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

NJ. Bought it through Irv Robinson, so it has to go through the Chicago area before it's re-routed to Houston.


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

paul.r said:


> NJ. Bought it through Irv Robinson, so it has to go through the Chicago area before it's re-routed to Houston.


Out of curiosity, does the Wallenius Wilhelmsen site show the car clearing customs, or does the tracking stop at discharge from the cargo ship? I thought I read somewhere that it showed Customs release, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

Mine showed:


```
DELIVERED FROM  	 NEW YORK, NY  	 15-07-2010 08:00:00  	 1
 CUSTOMS RELEASE 	 NEW YORK, NY 	 15-07-2010 00:00:00 	 
 DISCHARGED 	 NEW YORK, NY 	 14-07-2010 17:30:00
```


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

paul.r said:


> Mine showed:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Interesting, thanks. My trace is stuck on DISCHARGED since 19-07-2010. I guess the Customs crew in NY is quicker (or the port is less busy, but how can that be?) than the Georgia crew.

UPDATE: Just checked again, and it is released!!


```
DELIVERED FROM 	 BRUNSWICK, GA 	 30-07-2010 11:56:45 
 LINER RELEASE 	 BRUNSWICK, GA 	 30-07-2010 11:56:29
 CUSTOMS RELEASE 	 BRUNSWICK, GA 	 30-07-2010 00:00:00 
 DISCHARGED 	 BRUNSWICK, GA 	 19-07-2010 10:30:31
```


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

Congrats. Now, on to the prep center I assume, or will your dealer handle that?

Just got word that mine arrived at the selling dealer in Barrington, IL and will hopefully be on the road to me on Monday.


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

paul.r said:


> Congrats. Now, on to the prep center I assume, or will your dealer handle that?
> 
> Just got word that mine arrived at the selling dealer in Barrington, IL and will hopefully be on the road to me on Monday.


The delivery center, I forgot about that step. :tsk: And here I thought it'd be on a truck today. 

I'm doing PCD, so I assume the vehicle delivery center will handle everything before they ship it to Greer.


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

FWIW, Irv told me that PCD delivery would be about two weeks longer than through NJ. Certainly some of this is due to longer on the boat, but there may be other prep steps or delays through the Spartanburg facility that would delay it longer than if it were going to a local dealer in NC.


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

paul.r said:


> FWIW, Irv told me that PCD delivery would be about two weeks longer than through NJ. Certainly some of this is due to longer on the boat, but there may be other prep steps or delays through the Spartanburg facility that would delay it longer than if it were going to a local dealer in NC.


I've heard that too. Also, there are only so many spots per day. Based on postings in the PCD forum, August might be fully booked soon (although they supposedly leave open a few spots for EDers, since we don't need the vehicle introduction). Knowing the car is at the PC but not being able to pick it up for weeks b/c the schedule is full will not be fun.


----------



## Bespoke (May 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the info

dropped off in munich on 6/25/10
E92 M3 arrived today!!! 7/30/10


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

My car arrived yesterday afternoon. Went to visit it on the way home from work. Dealer prep / BMW Performance goodies being added on and should be ready on Monday.


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

Just received word that the truck will be picking my car up in Chicago later today and in Houston on Friday.


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

paul.r said:


> Just received word that the truck will be picking my car up in Chicago later today and in Houston on Friday.


Congrats, Paul! You'll get your new ride just in time for the weekend. Having cleared Customs on Friday, I'm waiting to get my PCD appointment.


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

Yep...and Irv also had his service guys perform the 1200 mile service 140 miles early...so I will be hitting the highway this weekend! 

Good luck on getting yours soon. I'm jealous of the PCD. I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun.


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

Dropped off the truck about an hour ago.


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

paul.r said:


> Dropped off the truck about an hour ago.


Nice. Congrats again, Paul.

I just spoke with BMW and apparently my car just cleared Customs yesterday (apparently the Wallenius Wilhelmsen website was wrong). It's at the VDC now and should be on a truck Monday.


----------

